# ChaparrALs Winterfest Jan23



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

We will be racing BRASSCAR s and a Gjet IROC race on Mike Stewarts 12 ft Velocitydome .HOPRA Superstock and NEO [SCHOR rules] on my 16ft speedway here in Queen Creek Arizona. More info soon!


----------

